# Stena Britannica update



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi

The Stena Britannica is now 240 metres long. The ship arrived in Germany late due to the bad weather in Northern Europe on the 18th. The majority of the crew left the ship and where coached back home via the Hook. Cutting operation started almost has soon as she docked. 

There are now pictures on the web showing her during the conversion. They are:
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/stena_britannica_2003_omb_1.htm
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=346508&cid=73
There are more photos on the Shipspoters site.

Also the middle section of the Hollandica has been launched:
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/stena_hollandica_2001_ombg_1.htm

Regards

Karl


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Hawkeye,

Thanks for posting those urls. 
Some really interesting photographs there! (Applause)


----------



## PeterG (Aug 26, 2005)

Will this make her the longest ferry in the world?


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi

For a while, yes, it will be the longest ferry in the world. The Stena Hollandica will also be of this length. She will also hold the record for the longest 'middle bit' ever to be inserted.

Regards

Karl


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi

The latest update.
The Stena Britannica left Bremerhaven to conduct sea trails on Friday night. These included test like crash stops & hard turns. The ship then continue towards the Hook, where she arrived on Saturday afternoon. After loading stores, sailed out to let the Hollandica in. During this time, we had to do the costomly MCA drills.
The first sailing on the Hook - Harwich route was on Sunday night. The Stena Trader has now switched runs and is now on the Stena Hollandica's run. The Hollandica sailed for Germany on Sunday.
The Hollandica's refit is (only a rumour) being covered the Discovery channel. This is because of the nature of the stretch, being the longest in the world.
Here are some of the latest links:
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/stena_britannica_2003_fl_1.htm
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/stena_britannica_2003_omb_2.htm
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/stena_britannica_2003_omb_1.htm
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/stena_hollandica_2001_ombg_1.htm

Regards
Karl


----------

